# Need help identifying turbo housing and compressor wheels.



## Haterz (Jul 31, 2003)

I have a project I'm working on and I need to identify the housing and two compressor wheels that I plan on using, so I can try to figure out what the final setup will push at a given impeller speed, ie what will the psi and cfm be when the compressor wheel is spinning at say 30,000rpm for a 3.0l engine. 

I purchased a very large turbo housing and two large wheels, the housing is about 9 3/4" top to bottom, the inlet has a 3" i.d. outlet is 2 11/16, the lettering reads A W.I. A\R .95 M24. The wheels are 2.74"/4.99' and the other is 3.27"/4.99". I can machine the housing to either wheel. If there is a site or a specific person that can help me, or just a way to go about figuring this out, please post. Yes, I'm a noob  

Chris


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Please don't tell me your going to put a big ole turbo like that on your Maxima... Can we say TURBO LAG!


----------



## Haterz (Jul 31, 2003)

asleepz said:


> Please don't tell me your going to put a big ole turbo like that on your Maxima... Can we say TURBO LAG!


It will be a supercharger, that will only run at a specific compressor wheel rpm, I would like to run around 8 psi, so I need to find out what speed the impeller needs to spin with the housing I have. 

If anything I need to know how to go about getting this kind of information, such as a site or specific forum. 

Chris


----------

